# replacement peg tube



## monimrtin (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a pt that was seen in the ED after pulling out their peg tube. Dr gives final dx of PEG tube replacement. Dr. tells me that he used a 20 FR PEG tube aseptically and that is all he wrote for procedure. I know that dx code is V55.1 for replacement of PEG. Would this be considered just a regular E&M level or CPT code for replacement of PEG?


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 5, 2011)

Since there were no complications, for example, infection, and the decision was straight forward, I would use 99281.
For peg tube replacement: 43760 (Change of gastrotomy tube, percutaneous, without imaging or endoscopic guidance).


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jul 29, 2014)

Since there was no seperately identifiable e/m, i would say e/m inclusive to procedure


----------

